# New build



## Agney5

So I've got most of the stuff here for a new build for my coyote hunting partner. He is building off of a Remington 700, so he has bare receiver (that will be blueprinted), a Shilen 12 twist Remington varmint contour barrel, PTG spiral fluted one piece built ground to .702 bolt, all of it going into a AB arms side fullder chassis. And a Burris laser eliminator in top. It will be chambered in 243 AI his plan is to shoot the Nosler BT 70gr and hopefully get it close to 4000FPS, time will tell if that is possible.

So as I work on it I'm going to post pictures of the process, it will be slow going at first but once it gets going there will be a lot to post. I'll explain what the processes are and how they work as I go.

Thanks for watching guys hopefully everyone will enjoy it.


----------



## hassell

Sounds great, will be waiting for progress updates.


----------



## dwtrees

Cool, lets get the learning started. I like to see how you do the builds.


----------



## youngdon

I'm on board !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Get-R-done...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Post-a-way


----------



## Agney5

I'll show the tools I use and explain how I use them, some things are pretty common across the board some of what I use/do is a little different but it works.


----------



## Agney5

Finally getting going on the build. Here's a picture of starting point, the components plus some of the tooling I'll be using. I'll be reaming the action raceway today.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

can you explain the blue printing

curious as to what that entails and improves


----------



## Agney5

The first thing I'll do is use my raceway reamer and ream the raceway to .705". The reamer will then work as an indicator so I'll use two .0001" indicators one on each end of the rod and use a action holder to get the action to about .0002" of perfect center on the axis of my lathe. So basically I've made the action as close to perfectly centered in the lathe as I can. Then I'll clean up the action face (the face where the recoil lug and barrel seat) so that is not perfectly square with the bolt raceway. Then I'll do the bolt locking lugs in the receiver the same, so now they are perfectly square with the raceway insuring the bolt locks up perfectly square. The last thing is to recut the threads, the normal thread diameter is 1.0625 but after I'm done recutting them it will be around 1.0725. The are now perfectly aligned to the raceway.

The purpose to all of this is so that when you chamber a round it is perfectly centered in the action, which the chamber will be cut perfectly centered to the raceway. The idea being every time you chamber a round it is chambered and sitting in the chamber the exact same way. Depending on the action some will benefit greatly from this truing or some will come already fairly true so your gains are minimal. So in other words if done right there is nothing to lose but you could have considerable gains. On a rifle like this if I didn't blueprint I would expect a 1/2" rifle with the custom barrel I'm putting on, with the blueprint and good reloading techniques I expect 1/4" or better. If I had to garentee the work I would garentee 1/2" out of this rifle and expect better.

Is it necessary for a hunting rifle? No probably not, but if your going to build a rifle the extra $125 is all considering a small price for the piece of mind and potential gains it provides.

When I start the actual blueprint process I'll add photos and explination to what I'm doing.


----------



## hassell

Thanks.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

can that process be done to semi auto rifles or just bolts action?


----------



## Agney5

No problem, I know it's a book but there is a lot to what happens in the process. Just getting the action centered can take a half hour plus depending on how good I am that day.


----------



## youngdon

Very nice ! You may not need that type of accuracy for your ordinary hunting rifle if used for deer, but if you choose to use it for groundhogs or prairie dogs you may be thankful you went to the trouble.


----------



## Agney5

Have some progress to show tonight. Tried receiver in holder and trued action face and locking lugs will do threads tomorrow. The first pictures are of the receiver with the bushing and reamer/indicator, then it being set up/centered in receiver holder. Then photos of action face being trued, and then the locking lugs. That picture shows where I marked them and how they are uneven after making first cutting pass. You'll see where some of the mark is removed but not all.


----------



## Agney5

So it's been awhile since I've updated so here we go.

On to barrel work so I take all appropriate measurements before the work. I need barrel tenon length, bolt nose recess, bolt nose diameter, and headspace. Getting those measurements is a little more extensive but that is the just of what I'm looking for. After all those measurements I'll center the barrel essentially the same way I did the receiver, just with a different rod. I'll then turn down the barrel to my major diameter of my threads and turn down the section for the recoil lug. Which in this case are the same size. I'll then set my barrel tenon length, after I've got that I'll begin the bolt nose recess. Then it's on to threading. After I'm completed with threading I'll begin chambering the barrel, this process I do in a unique manner. My reamer holder is actually used by hand, I then use my tool holder to advance the reamer. I've pictured the reamer, holder, and the bushing appropriate to the land diameter.

After I was done tonight we through everything together real quick to get an idea of what it looks like. I still have to crown the barrel tomorrow and later on down the road the barrel and action will be painted black. I'll begin load development Sunday. If we ever get suppressors it will have the barrel threaded as well. If I can figure it out I have a video of the threads being cut.

Also here is a picture of my buddy with his rifle thrown together, he's pretty excited to say the least.


----------



## knapper

I never knew how much work goes into a rifle, I always paid what was ask thought it was magic.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thats a good looking rifle, will we get to see some results ?


----------



## 220swift

good looking rig


----------



## Agney5

We'll have some results Sunday, it will be the first day working on listed so it will be hard telling what we get.

Here's a picture and a break down of the measurements needed to get the appropriate dimensions.


----------



## youngdon

Thats a sweet looking rig Jerred.


----------



## Agney5

Thanks Don, I should have it completely assembled tomorrow. I had some extra spray can DuraCoat so it got crowned and painted tonight.


----------



## hassell

Wow, great job.


----------



## prairiewolf

Now for the million dollar question, what does a setup like this run ?


----------



## glenway

Hopefully less than the cost of your question, Rick.


----------



## Agney5

Thanks Hassell.

Including my labor and excluding scope you're looking at around $2400-$2500. Take into consideration the Chassis is a $950 part on its own. That doesn't include paint though either, that would add proudly around $100 for one solid color.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks


----------



## Antlerz22

Very interesting hobby you have if in fact it is a hobby. Looks more like a business with a whole lotta passion mixed in!!


----------



## Agney5

Hobby and business, I have found I live building rifles. Everyone has their own representation of what their dream rifle is. It makes it fun.

I have a picture of the rifle completed minus bolt knob. He changed scopes again, I think, I mean I know he has ADD.


----------



## Agney5

Instead of starting another thread I'll just keep posting builds on here. Finishing up a 223 wylde build for a customer, I'm not sure I agree with the caliber choice but to each their own. 700 Reciever, PTG 1 piece bolt, Shilen Match Stainless Barrel, Timney Trigger, and Magpul Hunter stock. I still have to make a bolt knob for it and he has yet to decide on what he's going with for an optic.

Supposedly my reamer will ship tomorrow for another customers build, it will be on a savage action. He's going with a Jard 1lb trigger, Bartlein SS match barrel, and in my opinion one of the ugliest damn stocks it's a Choate Varmiter stock but he likes it. Going with 6x47 Lapua on this build, his optic is going to be a Sightron SIII 8-32x56 MOA2 Reticle sitting in the new Burris XTR Tactical rings. I'll post some pictures of it when I get going on it.

For now here is a picture of the mostly completed REM 700.


----------



## glenway

Thought my Jewell trigger set at 23 ounces was light on my Remington 700 in .22-250, but one pound? I'm always cautious about handing it to someone not familiar with such delicacy. No doubt he'll have a warm-weather gun only but it has all the makings of accuracy in the right hands.


----------



## Agney5

glenway said:


> Thought my Jewell trigger set at 23 ounces was light on my Remington 700 in .22-250, but one pound? I'm always cautious about handing it to someone not familiar with such delicacy. No doubt he'll have a warm-weather gun only but it has all the makings of accuracy in the right hands.


If you really want to be entertained drop that jewel down to a couple ounces, obviously let them try it unloaded. The face is always amusing.


----------



## Agney5

Final picture of finished product, shot it this morning for the customer. With match factory 223 ammo I shot a 4 shot group about 3/8" I quit after that not feeling like testing my luck on the 5th.


----------



## youngdon

Nice shooting Sir !


----------



## hassell

Great results, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mo Mo

Agney5 said:


> Final picture of finished product, shot it this morning for the customer. With match factory 223 ammo I shot a 4 shot group about 3/8" I quit after that not feeling like testing my luck on the 5th.


Good taste in scopes.......


----------



## Agney5

The 6X47 Lapua build is wrapping up, it went into bedding today. It's a Savage donor action and Bartlein barrel. The stock is ugly as sin, but it is what is. Tomorrow I'll wrap up everything up and the customer should pick up. Here it is letting the bedding dry I'll post a finished product tomorrow.

Side note bench is train wreck it's been a long couple weeks.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good work you're doing there! You are right on that stock though. :saywhat:

Looks like a good time working on those precision builds.


----------



## Agney5

Thank you, I love doing the builds by far my favorite thing to do. That stock is an eye sore, but I will say it looks better all put together.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I agree that stock is fugly.bUT i bet the rifle shoots well despite it.


----------



## Agney5

I'll find out this week probably in how it shoots. He stopped by the shop today and let me know he was working on some loads. One way or another I know it's getting shot tomorrow, buy the weather is terrible so I doubt he does much group shooting probably just barrel break-in.


----------



## Agney5

Just had another rifle build confirmed today, going to be a .308Win on a Curtis Customs Axiom action. Looking forward to this build, I've been intrigued with their actions so I'm interested to get my hands on one.


----------



## Mo Mo

youngdon said:


> Yeah I agree that stock is fugly.


Yeah, what he said....that stock is fugly.

IMHO, That rifle would look excellent in a boyds pro varmint stock.


----------



## Agney5

Well it may be ugly but the customer sent me a photo of his break in shots, 4 shots.


----------



## hassell

I would say its shooting pretty good.


----------



## Agney5

It's looking good, it's early but he's pretty excited. As am I, I think after some load development it will be a sub 1/4 rifle. Time will tell.


----------



## prairiewolf

I wana see the moving background to prove he didnt just shoot one shot, lol


----------



## youngdon

Anything that ugly on such a pretty action assembly has to have some redeeming quality.


----------



## Agney5

I talked to him Saturday night and he was telling me he wasn't paying any attention when he did it. He was just going through the motions and finished and looked down range and was like crap did I seriously only hit that thing one time. Lol He has terrible luck and always had something go wrong with whatever he does, so he was expecting the worse.

Yeah, I can't get him talked into something else no matter how hard I try. But for the money I can't blame him, that thing is as stiff stock as most aftermarket options. Plus it seems to shoot pretty good, so I'll let it be. But damn it's ugly.


----------



## Mo Mo

That stock made Stevie Wonder flinch.....


----------



## Agney5

So I haven't posted much lately, haven't got to do much hunting this year so that has got me down a little.

Anyways I'm still waiting on the action for the 308 build, but I did start my personal build a couple nights ago and finished bedding yesterday. It's going to be a PRS rig, I'm just waiting on bottom metal to show up. It's built off of a Stiller TAC 30 action, Brux 7.5 twist 6mm barrel chambered in 6x47L, sitting in a Grayboe Stock, with a Jewell HVR trigger, and Piercision Mini Magnum Break that I blended into the barrel. I'll likely be waiting a little bit on optic, I've got a Vortex GenII 5-25 PST on order but they'll take a while to get in. So I'll likely pull my Leupold off my coyote gun wants season is over to hold me over. I don't have a picture of the completed rifle yet, but here's a picture of the stock its wearing and the action being checked on the barrel.


----------



## Agney5

Also, customer reported back from load development from the 6x47L. He's is impressed, this is his best 3 shot group at 200 yards. His average is below .25 MOA, but his best measured in at .169 MOA. The square is 1" for reference. He hasn't shot much at all this winter, wind has been terrible so he didn't want to waste his time doing load development so he's a little out of practice shooting. Once he gets going again I'll be interested in his 5 shot groups, I know he's taking it to 1000 this summer.


----------



## glenway

Most of that stuff is way over my head, Agney. But, I can understand a good group when I see one.

Good combination of equipment and triggerman. Nobody's gonna argue with those results!


----------



## hassell

Nice build and test results, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Larry

I cannot wait to see your build. Did you do a full bed?


----------



## Agney5

The stock came with pillars installed so I skim bedded it.

I think Friday I should have scope rings in, I forgot about the Sig Tango 6 5-30 we have in the shop so I'm going to give it a try. So I'll be repainting the stock to get it all to work together. I'll probably paint the stock tomorrow night and barrel black Thursday so hopefully I'll have it all together Friday assuming the bottom comes in some time week.

We are going to meet our new puppy this Sunday but hopefully Monday I'll do some shooting/load development.


----------



## Agney5

Finished rifle picture minus bottom metal. I've been so back and forth on what I'm doing, but I'm settled it is what it is now and I think it actually looks pretty good. Just have to get my black bottom metal, the brown looks awful on it.


----------



## prairiewolf

Great looking rifle !


----------



## hassell

Very nice.


----------



## youngdon

Sweet looking rifle.


----------

